# Guava and Kiawe Wood



## hawgheaven (Jul 9, 2007)

Someone had posted this link a couple of weeks ago as a source for the aforementioned Hawaiian woods: http://www.hawaiiguava.com/

I ordered a box of each and got them over the weekend. I have not tried them yet, but I will soon. I'll keep ya' posted on how they work out!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 9, 2007)

very cool hawg. i lived out there fer a coupla years & they do work. kiawe(pronounced key-ah-vey) is basically a mesquite tree on steroids x100 w/ big old 4-6"thorns but a very tasty smoke- try my huli chix recipe w/ it.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Gypsy... where's that recipe?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 9, 2007)

hmm... i thought it was on here. basically. 20 lbs. chix quarters
1 gal. any bbq sauce (generic)
1 to 2 med-dark beers(i like honey brown)
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup molasses
2 cans crushed pineapple 
garlic (to taste) & ginger(if you like it)
smoke chix as usual and pour(yes pour) on sauce the last hour.
 modify to your tastes & amount of birds you do.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks, sounds great... I'll definitely try that!


----------

